# 1st person HD Views?



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am not sure if this is a good place to post this but I didn't see another better place. Many of obviously have quite elaborate Home Theaters with very large screens. I would very much like to sit in front of mine from time to time and fly away so to speak. Maybe a 30 minutes flight through the stars like I was in space or perhaps a flight through the clouds and then over a lake etc. All in the 1st person perspctive and in stunning HD to help sell that i am really there. Does this exist? Does anyone else think this would be awesome? Any idea's?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

3D Projector + large screen + close seating + Imax 3D Space Station = should get you there.

:T


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I remember a traveling tent movie called the Chevy Show. It was created to make you feel movement just from your eye/brain system. They did lots of flying effects where when the camera rolled left or right you would feel the sensation of movement.


----------

